# Billiger G-Sync Monitor gesucht



## 124Freibier (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen Monitor mit G-Sync, WQHD, 144Hz, Curved und um die 30 zoll. Dafür will ich so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Habt ihr Vorschläge? 

Ich hab bisher einen mit diesen Spezifikationen, aber ohne G-Sync im Auge gehabt. Sehr billig (Samsung Gaming CJG50), aber ohne G-Sync ist schon doof oder?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2019)

Hast du ne Pascal oder Turing Grafikkarte?
Wenn ja, wozu unbedingt Gsync?


----------



## 124Freibier (22. Februar 2019)

RTX2080, hab ehrlich gesagt wenig Ahnung von Pascal oder Turing, aber Google sagt das ist eine Turing GraKa.
Inwiefern hat das denn damit zu tun ob G-Sync oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2019)

Weil du dank Gsync Compatible auch jeden Freesync Monitor nutzen kannst.
[Sammelthread] User melden Gsync Kompatibel - Monitorliste


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil du dank Gsync Compatible auch jeden Freesync Monitor nutzen kannst.



Was aber bisher nur unter Win10 geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2019)

124Freibier schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Monitor mit G-Sync, WQHD, 144Hz, Curved und um die 30 zoll.


Da gibt es nur einen, nimm einen mit Freesync
Monitore  ab 29", Auflösung: 2560x1440,  (curved),  NVIDIA G-Sync

Derselbe Filter mit Freesync:
Monitore ab 29", Auflösung: 2560x1440, (curved),  Adaptive Sync/AMD FreeSync 

Damit hast Du jetzt schon einmal den groben finanziellen Rahmen


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was aber bisher nur unter Win10 geht.


Stimmt, Win 7 ist eh veraltet und kriegt keinen Support mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Win 7 ist eh veraltet und kriegt keinen Support mehr.



Für ein Jahr gibt es noch Support.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2019)

Der reguläre Support ist schon vor 4 Jahren eingestellt worden.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (22. Februar 2019)

124Freibier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche einen Monitor mit G-Sync, WQHD, 144Hz, Curved und um die 30 zoll. Dafür will ich so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Habt ihr Vorschläge?
> 
> Ich hab bisher einen mit diesen Spezifikationen, aber ohne G-Sync im Auge gehabt. Sehr billig (Samsung Gaming CJG50), aber ohne G-Sync ist schon doof oder?



diese Aussage ergibt keinen Sinn. 
GSync kann nicht günstig sein, da Nvidia für die Module zu viel Geld verlangt. GSync wird daher immer 150 -200 € teurer sein als FreeSync.


----------



## 124Freibier (22. Februar 2019)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> diese Aussage ergibt keinen Sinn.
> GSync kann nicht günstig sein, da Nvidia für die Module zu viel Geld verlangt. GSync wird daher immer 150 -200 € teurer sein als FreeSync.



Die Aussage das ich einen G-Sync Monitor suche der so wenig wie möglich kostet? Warum ergibt das keinen Sinn? 


Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden welcher FreeSync Monitor G-Sync Unterstützt? Gibt es vielleicht auch eine Liste mit TFTs die Getestet wurden, aber nicht mit G-Sync funktionieren? Hab mir etwas voreilig einen von Terra bestellt und dann gemerkt, das er garnicht in der Liste ist. Oder glaubt ihr die Hersteller wissen darüber beschied?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2019)

124Freibier schrieb:


> Die Aussage das ich einen G-Sync Monitor suche der so wenig wie möglich kostet? Warum ergibt das keinen Sinn?


Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten, lass Dich nicht ärgern. Dafür sind Foren da, wenn wir etwas billiges hätten empfehlen können, wüsstest Du es jetzt. 



124Freibier schrieb:


> Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden welcher FreeSync Monitor G-Sync Unterstützt?


Lies Dich nochmal ein, ob es Dir gefällt. Freesync bietet etwas weniger als G-sync, ist aber merklich billiger und zukunftsträchtigter. Ich ärgere mich aktuell masslos, einen G-sync Monitor gekauft zu haben, denn AMD hat immer wieder sehr gute Karten, aber das Nvidia Freesync zulässt, war nicht vorherzuahnen. Sapperlot aber auch!
G-Sync Compatible ausprobiert: Nvidia kann Freesync - Golem.de

Wenn Du etwas nach Deinem Geschmack gefunden hast, such Dir dazu gute Tests heraus. 
Prad.de - PC Monitor Tests & Fernseher Tests

Die Unterschiede der Monitore und Displayarten (TN, VA, IPS, Oled) sind riesig. Was Dir gefällt und wo Deine Prioritäten liegen, solltest Du vorher sagen. 

Grob kann man einteilen:
TN: schnell und billig, nur mit 8bit Farbtiefe kaufen, Problem Colorbanding
VA: guter Kompromiss, Problem: eher etwas zu langsam für schneller Shooter
IPS: sehr gutes Bild, dafür Probleme mit backlight bleeding
OLED: gibt es noch nicht wirklich über Smartphones hinaus

Ansonsten ist Google Dein Freund:
Nvidia + Freesync Erfahrungen | ComputerBase Forum
Diese FreeSync-Monitore funktionieren mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten - PC Magazin
Nvidia erlaubt G-Sync mit FreeSync-Displays | heise online
...


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2019)

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich die Liste hier im Forum schon in Post 4 verlinkt hätte.


----------



## 124Freibier (22. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich die Liste hier im Forum schon in Post 4 verlinkt hätte.



Hab ich gesehen, danke dafür nebenbei. Doch die Basiert vor allem auf Nutzerreviews und ist damit nicht unbedingt vollständig. Aber wenn es (außer zu testen) keinen Weg gibt das herauszufinden, muss ich wohl warten bis der  TFT da ist und selber testen.

Brauch ich dafür dann ein Displayport Kabel oder reicht HDMI?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2019)

DP, steht aber auch im Thread.
Grundsätzlich funktioniert jeder Freesyncmonitor mit DP, Windows 10 und ab Pascal.
Nur gibt es bei einigen Monitore Probleme mit zB flackern oder Bildaussetzern.
Deswegen die Liste.


----------



## 124Freibier (22. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> DP, steht aber auch im Thread.



Stimmt, soweit hatte ich gar nicht gelesen. Danke für die Hilfe.

Update: Funktioniert mit dem terra 3280W


----------



## lelele (25. Dezember 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil du dank Gsync Compatible auch jeden Freesync Monitor nutzen kannst.
> [Sammelthread] User melden Gsync Kompatibel - Monitorliste
> Also kann ich mit meiner RTX 2070 diesen monitor holen ?
> 68,6 cm (27") Iiyama G-Master GB2730QSU-B1 Silver Crow | Monitore / Beamer | Hardware | ARLT Computer
> und es würde funktionieren ?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2019)

Wenn der gsync über DP kann und du Windows 10 hast, dann ja.


----------

